# dissocier compte icloud



## marie08534 (18 Avril 2019)

bonjour, 

voilà, je ne sais pas si ma demande aura déjà été posté sur un forum. Mais bon je tente ma chance quand même. 

j'aurai voulu savoir après combien de temps l'ancien proprio  d'un iphone peut-il ou doit-il dissocier son compte de celui-ci s'il l'a perdu et qu'il ne le retrouve jamais? 

voilà, d'avance merci


----------

